# router not working? unable to connect to internet



## kelle-ann (Sep 8, 2004)

I have a netgear router, model cg814wg. My main computer is directly connected to cable, and the other 3 computers in the house access internet via this router. This morning, none of the peripheral computers are able to access the internet. If I click on "wireless connections", my connection site doesn't even show up. I have done everything my internet site recommended (Charter), including rebooting the computer, unplugging the router, etc. ...still nothing. My IP address on the peripheral computers is showing an invalid address, as it's starting out with 169. any ideas are greatly appreciated.
Thank you in advance,
Kelle


----------



## kelle-ann (Sep 8, 2004)

should probably add the following....3 of the computers are Windows XP, one is Vista


----------



## kelle-ann (Sep 8, 2004)

more info for you...main computer is dell dimension 2350 (connects fine...is attached directly to dsl cable)....lap tops are both Dell inspiron E1705 (lap tops are unable to connect to internet) One is Windows XP, one is Vista. any other info needed, please let me know, and where I can find the info. ;-)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, since all of the wireless routers don't connect, it seems to suggest a common failure, specifically the router. Has anything changed in the configuration? The fact that the connection doesn't show up in any of the wireless machines indicates something happened to the router hardware or configuration.

I'd start by resetting to factory defaults, and reconfiguring the router.


----------



## kelle-ann (Sep 8, 2004)

to reset, I think I know how to do that ...something about unplugging, holding the re-set button for a hard re-set. My question, is in the configuration I'll need to do after. This was all set up by my internet company (Charter), which would most likely mean a service call. I was on hold for over an hour which is why I tried this forum instead.
The only thing different regarding the modem, was innocuous seeming... I unplugged it to move the furniture it sits on, and then plugged it back in. I have checked all connections more than twice now, and everything is as it always is.
If i go to run/ ipconfig...there's nothing there on the laptops trying to access the internet.
???Now
Thank you for your response...any help is truly appreciated.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, you leave it powered on and hold the reset for an amount of time, normally from 10 to 30 seconds. 30 seconds should do the trick. 

Also, let's see this from one of the laptops, and the working desktop.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## kelle-ann (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks John,
Here is the data from the laptop unable to access internet:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\kelle>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DJSGD6B1
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-C5-38-02-8F

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-02-A1-05-C9
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.149.140
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\kelle>

Here is the data from computer attached directly to cable:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\kelle>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DJSGD6B1
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-C5-38-02-8F

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-02-A1-05-C9
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.149.140
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\kelle>

Thank you John!


----------



## kelle-ann (Sep 8, 2004)

looks like the bit at the end didn't all copy....here's what else I have for that last part:
default gateway.......................: 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server...........................: 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers...........................: 68.116.46.115
68.185.34.67
68.116.46.70
68.185.32.10


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

When you search for wireless networks with the laptop, do you detect any? If not, can you take the laptop to a location with a known working wireless connection and see if you can connect there? A local coffee shop or the like with a WiFi hotspot will do.


----------



## kelle-ann (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi John,

Yes, other networks are available and showing up. I did try (briefly) to log on to an unsecure other network site, and it works when I do that.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, the router has some sort of issue if you don't even see it. Since all the wireless stations can't connect, I think you're going to have to do a reset to defaults on the router and set it up again. If that doesn't work, it may have died.


----------



## kelle-ann (Sep 8, 2004)

Before I do that John, because this router was set up by my cable company (Charter), will there be an issue re-setting it myself? I have my WEP code, but don't know if I'll need anything else.
Thanks in advance,
kelle


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

For a cable connection, I wouldn't think so. Since they supplied it, I'd call their tech support and ask the question.


----------



## kelle-ann (Sep 8, 2004)

Thank you again for all your help John.
kelle


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let us know if they come up with an answer, or you want to continue beating on it.


----------

